# Living in London - Move to New York



## laney2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

hello, does anyone know how i can start to get a visa to live in the usa? ive heard you should live there for a certain amount of years first?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

You can (and probably should) start here: Visa Services U.S. Embassy London

Cheers,
Bev


----------



## laney2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

thank you, i have been looking at some websites but im not sure what type of visa i would need to get. 
maybe its best to get one to stay there a few years, if possible? and then apply for a permanet one, i would be living with a friend if i went?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your circumstances determine what sort of visa you might be eligible for. Normally you need a "sponsor" of some sort - either an immediate family member in the US who is a US citizen, or an employer willing to "petition" you in.

To get a job in the US that will get you a visa usually means having some training, skill or experience that is in short supply in the US.

In any event, there is no "sure thing" when it comes to getting a visa for the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## laney2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

thank you alot - sorry to be a pain, but where would u find out what training etc is in short supply in the us

Many thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

laney2009 said:


> thank you alot - sorry to be a pain, but where would u find out what training etc is in short supply in the us
> 
> Many thanks


Nanotechnologists.


----------



## laney2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

ive actually got beauty qualifations and a teaching degree, so could that be to any use at all. or if i found a teaching job abroad, they could sponser me?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

laney2009 said:


> ive actually got beauty qualifations and a teaching degree, so could that be to any use at all. or if i found a teaching job abroad, they could sponser me?


Neither are much use. Beauty qualifications would suggest open your own shop and use the awful E2 visa. Possible problem here is you need $250k up front. Teacher would theoretically qualify for an H1b. Practically, though, it ain't gonna happen for a pile of reasons unless we're talking tertiary level.

The friend maybe your best bet provided they are a USC, single, and of the opposite sex. Then your qualifications wuld probably be useable with some messing about.


----------



## laney2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

thank you, my friend is male, is actually a uk resident but moved there for uni and he has a child there.


----------

